# Wife wants a pool



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for any input on having a pool put in (good bad or otherwise). Who would you recomend in the Pensacola area?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I have had 2 above grounds in the last 12 years, currently have my second one,, i love it,, nothing like coming off the saltwater pasture in the middle of the summer and jumping in a refreshing fresh water pool,, we got ours from family pools and spa on fairfield and davis,, i also do not use chlorine or tabs, we use pristine blue which is a copper base system,, saves lots of money, you are welcome to come and check out my pool,


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I am assuming an in-ground pool.

Fagan's Custom Pools


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I got mine at Pcola Pools, my folks got theirs 30+ years ago from Pcola pools....We all love ours! I would recommend a salt water pool. Easy maintenance, less chemicals!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> I would recommend a salt water pool. Easy maintenance, less chemicals!


*I do not have one, but know this. *

*They are not salt water like the GOM. *

*IN fact you will not taste salt, from what I have heard. And yes, the chemicals are cheaper and better for your health. *

*I will convert some day. *
*To salt water pools that is.*


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

Save the dirt, so you want have to buy any when you fill it back in.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Vaughn's Pools treated me well, did a nice job.

12' x 24' fiberglass pool.

By the way, almost nobody actually swims in their home pool, small is okay. Jump in, swim a lap or two, splash around...

I've had a bunch of kids in my small pool at the same time, they seemed perfectly happy too.

Jim


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

jim t said:


> Vaughn's Pools treated me well, did a nice job.
> 
> 12' x 24' fiberglass pool.
> 
> ...


Yup.

I 'swim' in mine about 200 days a year (it is a bit cold now)... but to swim laps I drive out to UWF.

I have a 16x32 with a 12' deep end... I like to dive in. Costs more, but worth it IMHO.

WRT 'salt water pool' the salinity is very low. They work by passing the water through an electrolitic process to create free chlorine. The systems work well, but you will still need to do chemical maintenance.... AND the systems rarely last more then 5 years before requiring replacement.

I use chlorine tablets and automatic chlorination and the cost per year is about half of a salt system... (and no smell, or burning when set up well).


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## tugfisher76 (Aug 5, 2011)

the eye burning isnt from clorine its the ph level of the pool your eyes have a ph of 6.5 so .5 above or below starts eye burning the clorine is to stop alge an bacteria


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jim t said:


> Vaughn's Pools treated me well, did a nice job.
> 
> 12' x 24' fiberglass pool.
> 
> ...


Funny how that works Mr.Jim. The wife and I were excited about our pool when it was going in but now I could take it or leave it. All my friends and my dogs use my pool way more then I do.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you can come dig mine up all you have to do is fill in the hole..... they are nice that once or twice a year thing.....
oh I should state I got the house and pool when the boy was 4 or 5 yrs old, then he discovered girls and didnt want to mess his hair up in case a girl came to the front door...... that never happened..... he will be 22 in april....

I think I am the only person that lives here that knows there is a pool in the back yard......


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Parker pools. Use them on close to 50 pool jobs in the last year. Ask for Chad


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kyles-Pools-Inc/126617237421563?sk=wall


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

Pensacola Pools, one of the oldest pool companies in the area, did a fantastic job on a gunnite pool for us. The finish was so well done that most people think it's vinyl when they get in it. The dog and I use it most, as I swim laps for de-stress. Ours is now going on five years old, and has not had an issue of any kind. It is showing very little sign of aging at this point.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

DaBreeze said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kyles-Pools-Inc/126617237421563?sk=wall


 
+2 on Kyles pools, Its on Coptor between davis and 9mile road.


----------

